
NuSI Study Serves Up Disappointment for the Carb-Insulin Hypothesis of Obesity - deegles
http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2016/07/nusi-funded-study-serves-up_6.html
======
SixSigma
Wow, this is the big news we've been waiting for. For so long I had forgotten
it was happening.

